# my 20Gal fresh tank



## jzon414 (Nov 1, 2009)

hey all, new to the site, already said my hellos in the other thread, so i figured id show what im working with for now. what i got is listed in my sig. only have this for now, till i get my 105Gal salt tank set up 



the only view of my stubborn Raphael Catfish i can get for now









Swordtails









Dwarf gourami and glowfish









Black Angelfish









another stubborn one... Gold Spotted Plecco









Black Swordtail









all 3 Sword tails









White Angel









and a few full tank shots


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow! Nice tank setup!


----------



## jzon414 (Nov 1, 2009)

thank you  its kinda sparce but i like it (dont want it to be overcrowded)


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

As an FYI those broad leafed plants you have are non-aquatic (Dracena sanderiana), they will rot and die in your aquarium and possibly cause an ammonia spike. I'm not sure about the thin grass like plant, but that looks suspiciously like Mondo grass (Ophiopogon japonica). Where did you get them?

Here's a link. http://plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=11


----------



## jzon414 (Nov 1, 2009)

got them from petsmart, they came in tubes with 2-4 plants per tube. thay are marketed as aquarium plants. it said to take em out, clean the gel stuff off, and plant in new or existing aquariums and be sure to add liquid or solid plant food to the water. so maybe what i got is just something that looks like the non aquatic ones


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

jzon414 said:


> got them from petsmart, they came in tubes with 2-4 plants per tube. thay are marketed as aquarium plants. it said to take em out, clean the gel stuff off, and plant in new or existing aquariums and be sure to *** liquid or solid plant food to the water. so maybe what i got is just something that looks like the non aquatic ones


Generally any plants found in those plastic tubes are non-aquatic. They are marketed as aquarium plants but will not grow or survive submerged. You can grow them quite well in a terrarium or just a plain pot as a houseplant however. Sorry this happened to you, but I can tell you, you aren't the first one that's fallen into their trap. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## jzon414 (Nov 1, 2009)

heh, its all good. im glad that i found out before they rotted and screwed with my tank. i guell ill go out this weekend and find some good live plants. theres 2 good fish only stores near me (not petco/petsmart types) so im sure that they will have what i need. thx for the warning


----------



## jzon414 (Nov 1, 2009)

lol i went to that site again and found that i also have the "aqua fern" (u can see it in the back right corner of my tank in the pics) in there and the picture it shows is almost the same tube it came in


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Sure thing. Glad I could help. I bought one of those non aquatic plants when I first started in this hobby.

If you want low light plants check out some Java Ferns and Mosses. They also don't require nutrient rich substrate as they don't need to be planted, just tied to decor or a rock. 

Good Luck.


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

wow..cool!!!!!!!nice angels....


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

WOW really nice


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice tank. Glad you found out about the "aqatic plants" farce before it caused a problem. At least you have some nice house plants now too!


----------

